# pictures of the babies!



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

they are doing great! they are starting to try mommy's food and exploring the cage and all! they are keeping mom busy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww lil cuties!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Glad to see they made it


----------



## wallemom (Jul 24, 2009)

they made it yes, but let me assure you that i was not stupid with this whole thing it was just a surprise and i wasnt prepared for them! although this has been stress full and sad at the same time i am delighted to have the babies i do and i am glad that mom is doing great. maybe years from now (when my son is a lot older) i will consider have a few litters a year, but as for right now i think my little boy is a bit young for this. and just to clear everything up this wasnt a planned pregnancy! 

now we only have one problem! we need to put our house up for sale and the babies are not ready to go to homes yet they have about 2 1/2 weeks left. we are moving in March and we have to get everything ready to list the house! on top of that we have to paint the room that they are in. this was very unexpected! we need to put the house up soon or we might not sell it in time. i know it is not safe to move them but how are we going to do this and not cause any problems?


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Cute hedgehogs there.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your babies are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

If you aren't moving until March, I'm sure it would be okay to list your house with the babies. Potential buyers won't be offended by baby hedgies! :lol: And they'll be off to their new homes in a matter of a few weeks, long before March comes around.

As far as moving them to paint the room, would it be okay to move the whole cage setup to another room, so that the mommy and babies can stay together? I'm not a breeder, but if they're up and walking around, it might be okay to move the cage. I don't think that would disturb the litter as much as it would if you moved the cage when they were still newborns. But I am NOT A BREEDER so that could possibly be bad advice! :lol: You could contact one of the breeders that are members of this forum, or one of the breeders on Hedgehog Central's breeder list. They're all very happy to answer questions you have about the babies so you could ask if it's safe to move them.

I definitely wouldn't paint the room with them in there though!


----------

